# D*& E* CO SPGS Locals



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

The local newspaper here in Colorado Springs reported (1/10/03) that Directv subs will be getting local channels by June of this year.

The article also stated that Echostar is close to signing broadcast agreements with the local CBS (KKTV) and NBC(KOAA) stations, but the NBC station denies any major progress toward an acceptable agreeement.


----------



## loxsmith (Nov 12, 2002)

Any surprise that NBC won't say anything.  Who really needs them anyway. The worst news and weather in town, just might as well stay off of Echostar.


----------

